# Catfish line that will sink



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

I recently changed line on two of my catfish rigs that I use floats on and I could not fish with them the other night because the line would not sink and the slight breeze just kept pulling the floats out to the middle of the lake.....does anyone have an old trick for making the line not float or is there a good line that naturally sinks... I don't remember what brand I had previously on my rods but never had an issue with the line floating...


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

Suffix performance braid 100 and 130lb sinks..... I have soaked suffix832 50 and 65lb. In dawn dish soap for a couple of days before spooling it to get it to sink


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

Sufix 832 lead core


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Fluorocarbon, it's not catfish specific but it sinks,and it will catch them.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if you go to a fluro i recommend seaguar invizx. its the best fluro I've used.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

You do not want a line that will sink for floatfishing catfish. You will have way more proplems, your bait will tangle in your mainline 99% of the time. Unless you only use cutbait or very unhealthy or small livebait. A sinking line will not help much anyhow with your float moving around due to wind and current. It's just the name of the game when float fishing. Try to go to spots that has wind pushing straight out from you to keep control of your floats.


----------



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

ducky
I appreciate your response but I do want a line that sinks, I use a backup float to keep the line out of the bait (usually live bluegills or chubs). and I agree getting the wind behind you is a big help but I was fishing a point from a boat and the breeze was bowing the line and pulling the floats off of the point the floats themselves weren't affected by the slight breeze just the line.


----------

